# WBIE hatching Legend of the Guardians game



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Interactive adaptation of _Watchmen_ director's owl-focused animated film headed for Xbox 360, PS3, Wii, DS this September. 










The work of director Zack Snyder has proven fertile ground for gaming spin-offs. Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment adapted last year's _Watchmen_ to an episodic Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PC game, and produced a PSP spin-off of Snyder's breakthrough 2006 hit _300_. Even his 2004 feature film debut, _Dawn of the Dead_, has received an adaptation, thanks to an iPhone game launched earlier this year. 

 Legend of the Guardians marks a significant departure from Snyder's previous films.


Snyder will soon make it four-for-four, as WBIE today announced that it will again handle adaptation duties for the director. This September, the publisher will release Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole - The Videogame on the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, Wii, and DS, timed to coincide with the movie's September 24 premiere. 

WBIE has tapped a pair of Australian outfits to bring the film to game systems. The console versions of the game are being developed by Krome Studios (Hellboy: Science of Evil, Scene It? Box Office Smash), while the DS edition of Legend of the Guardians is being created by portable specialist Tantalus Media (the handheld versions of MX vs. ATV: Reflex and Cars: Race-o-Rama). 

The computer-animated film is based on the Guardians of Ga'Hoole series of books, and will follow a young owl named Soren who fantasizes about joining a legendary group of owl warriors. Though details are few, WBIE has said its adaptation will incorporate elements of flying, combat, racing, and character progression.


----------

